# About hammock camping...



## gunnurse

I am thinking about getting a hammock for overnight trout fishing expeditions. I am a big boy, say 6-4, 290. An I just dreaming about hammock camping without falling through? If anyone has practical experience or reviews, please let me know. 

I searched two years back before posting, and didn’t see any similar threads. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KDarsey

There is a ton of info here..(you may be familiar already)

https://www.hammockforums.net/forum/content.php


----------



## Artfuldodger

Good idea to visit the hammock forum. My daughter and me camp in hammocks. She bought her boyfriend at that time a Hexon fabric hammock from Dutchware. This is where we bought our hammocks as well.
He is on the hammock forum and is famous for making all sorts of clips, etc, for the suspension of your hammock.

Hexon 1.6 (now made with Nylon 66) is an incredible hammock fabric that is made exclusively for Dutchware. This fabric is rated for 350 pounds and has one of the best weight rating for this weight of fabric.

I would suggest an 11 foot length especially for your height. Longer hammocks are more comfortable. I like a netless hammock. Meaning one that doesn't have an attached net. You can make or buy a Fronkey type net to hang over your netless hammock ridgeline.

Also make sure to buy one with an attached ridgeline. This is that line over your head that goes from end to end of the hammock. It's main purpose is to keep the hammock at the right angle and pitched tension.
It's secondary purpose it so hang stuff from it such as a bug net, flashlight, and a gear bag. You'll need a gear bag for your cell phone, water bottle, etc.
I can't imagine not having a ridgeline. But to each his own.

https://dutchwaregear.com/product/11ft-netless/#suspension

*Polyester straps combined with the Cinch Buckle will have a weight limit of 300lbs*. You can talk to Dutch about suspension options. His customer service is the best I've experienced anywhere.

I told him my straps were fraying a bit but it may have been my fault. I wasn't attaching them to the tree at the correct angle. He sent me some new ones anyway. Look at how he talks to folks on the hammock forum. He also has videos of his gear on youtube.

Also check out Shug on youtube. He doesn't sell anythings but test a lot of hammock gear. He is also quite entertaining.

Besides Dutch, there is Warbonnet, Hennessy, and some others.
Email Dutch with your weight concerns. My daughter's old boyfriend probable weighed more than you do.
He can advise you on what fabric and what straps to use.

Perfect for trout fishing streams as you don't have to worry about finding level ground. With 15' straps, you can usually find a spot between two trees just about anywhere.

Next you'll need a rainfly or tarp. We used those Harbor Freight tarps for a few trips. They are OK for car camping. For backpacking you will need something lighter.

We eventually bought the Warbonnet Superfly. It's like pitching your hammock in a A-frame pup tent in winter mode.
We love em. Kind of expensive;

https://www.warbonnetoutdoors.com/p...MI0rTKp4fq3wIVBI7ICh2DdwHtEAAYASAAEgI7i_D_BwE

You could get by with something smaller for summer camping.


----------



## GT90

I have a Warbonnet Blackbird original and love it.  Has a shelf for small stuff and an attached bug net.  As Kdarsey and Art have said, do your homework.  There is a lot to learn and at your size you need to ensure what you get is capable of holding.  I tent camped for 10+ years and only hammock camp now.  Easier on my back and more comfortable, at least for me.  Keep in mind the thermal layer in a hammock on the underside is lacking in comparison to a tent.  You can get cold in temps where you might normally be comfortable in a tent.  I use a Warbonnet Incubator underquilt. Basically a sleeping bag that hangs below the hammock.  Just something else to keep in mind.  Good luck.


----------



## NCHillbilly

What couple of times I tried it, it about crippled me. Hard on the back. Also cold as the dickens when the weather isn't warm. Give me a tent, a pad and a sleeping bag any day over a bear burrito. Bears love food hanging in a tube on a tree.  

And I can pitch a tent in much less time than most folks spend screwing around with and adjusting a hammock.


----------



## gunnurse

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## ospreydog

I have been hammock camping for a few years now, in fact I went Friday night. I have tried a lot of different hammocks some I liked and some not so much. After that I thought I would diy a hammock and see how it would go. I have been making hammocks now for a little over three years. I had several on the Appalachian Trail this year with hikers attempting a thru hike. I got tired of buying a hammock and then having to buy components just to hang it so with my hammocks I include everything from ridgeline and ridgeline organizer to all straps to hang it that only weighs about a pound and 4 oz for an 11’ hammock. I work a full time job so this is more of a hobby than a side business. I try to provide one of the highest quality and comfortable hammocks you can get. I also use Hexon material which is extremely strong but very light. I could never go back to the ground again it’s just too cold and hard for my bones. If you are interested in one just pm me and I will give you the information on them.


----------



## jbogg

I am 6’5” and use a Warbonnet Ridge Runner Bridge Hammock.  The length is fine but you would need to check the weight limit on the spreader bars.  I think it was 250lbs when I purchased 5 years ago.  Check out forum member “Just Bill” on hammockforums.net.  He makes a nice bridge hammock for larger than average people.  If you sleep on your side and you are not familiar with a bridge hammock check them out.  They have a spreader bar on each end, and they are like laying on a cot floating in the air.  

Once I switched to a hammock I have never looked back.  Super versatile,  no need to find a flat spot free of roots and rocks.  No more puddles in the bottom of your tent when it rains. I have hung mine literally on the side of a mountain to get out of the wind up top.  I have slept in mine in temps down to the mid teens comfortably.  With a quality top quilt and under quilt you will stay just as warm as any ground dweller, and much more comfortable.


----------



## Artfuldodger

NCHillbilly said:


> What couple of times I tried it, it about crippled me. Hard on the back. Also cold as the dickens when the weather isn't warm. Give me a tent, a pad and a sleeping bag any day over a bear burrito. Bears love food hanging in a tube on a tree.
> 
> And I can pitch a tent in much less time than most folks spend screwing around with and adjusting a hammock.



Yep we call it the "fiddle factor."

A bear taco is a hammock with out a bug net.

A bear burrito is a hammock with a bug net.

To be fair we call tents bear fortune cookies as the bears never know what they will find inside the tent.


----------



## Artfuldodger

GT90 said:


> I have a Warbonnet Blackbird original and love it.  Has a shelf for small stuff and an attached bug net.  As Kdarsey and Art have said, do your homework.  There is a lot to learn and at your size you need to ensure what you get is capable of holding.  I tent camped for 10+ years and only hammock camp now.  Easier on my back and more comfortable, at least for me.  Keep in mind the thermal layer in a hammock on the underside is lacking in comparison to a tent.  You can get cold in temps where you might normally be comfortable in a tent.  I use a Warbonnet Incubator underquilt. Basically a sleeping bag that hangs below the hammock.  Just something else to keep in mind.  Good luck.



Yep, one does need and underquilt. Every time it rains, I like to shine my light from my hammock down on the ground and look at all of that water!
The water that I'm well above. Nice and warm and dry.


----------



## Artfuldodger

jbogg said:


> I am 6’5” and use a Warbonnet Ridge Runner Bridge Hammock.  The length is fine but you would need to check the weight limit on the spreader bars.  I think it was 250lbs when I purchased 5 years ago.  Check out forum member “Just Bill” on hammockforums.net.  He makes a nice bridge hammock for larger than average people.  If you sleep on your side and you are not familiar with a bridge hammock check them out.  They have a spreader bar on each end, and they are like laying on a cot floating in the air.
> 
> Once I switched to a hammock I have never looked back.  Super versatile,  no need to find a flat spot free of roots and rocks.  No more puddles in the bottom of your tent when it rains. I have hung mine literally on the side of a mountain to get out of the wind up top.  I have slept in mine in temps down to the mid teens comfortably.  With a quality top quilt and under quilt you will stay just as warm as any ground dweller, and much more comfortable.



The Double Blackbird is good to 400 lbs.
*Heavyweight Double Blackbird:
Weight capacity:* 400 Lbs

I originally wanted a bridge hammock when I first started researching. I'm a side sleeper as well. I don't have any problem sleeping on my side in my regular hammock. I also thought I wanted a built-in but net.
I went with a Fronkey style which is good for me as I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee. I tried to use a bottle but too awkward. 

I don't always use the net. It's nice to not have it attached to me. My daughter leaves hers on year round. She feels it adds security. I'm not sure from what.
We both love our Superflys.

The Ridgerunner bridge hammock is one of the best. If I got one, that's the one I would get. How does the bridge affect the rainfly? My rainfly is pretty close to my hammock in winter mode.

I think Ridgerunners use the Cloudburst Tarp with this pole mod. below. I'd like to have this mod for my Superfly.
Sometimes I feel my rainfly is too close to my hammock;

https://www.warbonnetoutdoors.com/product/tarp-pole-mod-kit/


----------



## jbogg

Artfuldodger said:


> The Double Blackbird is good to 400 lbs.
> *Heavyweight Double Blackbird:
> Weight capacity:* 400 Lbs
> 
> I originally wanted a bridge hammock when I first started researching. I'm a side sleeper as well. I don't have any problem sleeping on my side in my regular hammock. I also thought I wanted a built-in but net.
> I went with a Fronkey style which is good for me as I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee. I tried to use a bottle but too awkward.
> 
> I don't always use the net. It's nice to not have it attached to me. My daughter leaves hers on year round. She feels it adds security. I'm not sure from what.
> We both love our Superflys.
> 
> The Ridgerunner bridge hammock is one of the best. If I got one, that's the one I would get. How does the bridge affect the rainfly? My rainfly is pretty close to my hammock in winter mode.
> 
> I think Ridgerunners use the Cloudburst Tarp with this pole mod. below. I'd like to have this mod for my Superfly.
> Sometimes I feel my rainfly is too close to my hammock;
> 
> https://www.warbonnetoutdoors.com/product/tarp-pole-mod-kit/



 I do use a cloudburst tarp with the pole mod. The only thing I wish it had was the built-in doors like the Superfly, but I purchased the ad on doors. I can pull the tarp down  fairly low when it’s windy, but I love to sleep with it in porch mode.   Since when sleeping in a bridge hammock one is not as cocooned as a gathered end, I use the built in bug net year-round as it does a great job of keeping the top quilt from falling off during the night.    If I was to purchase a gathered end hammock it would definitely be the blackbird. Warbonnet is a great company and everything they offer is high quality.


----------



## bigfatboy

I have a eno double nest can handle up to 400lbs


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Artfuldodger said:


> The Double Blackbird is good to 400 lbs.
> *Heavyweight Double Blackbird:
> Weight capacity:* 400 Lbs
> 
> I originally wanted a bridge hammock when I first started researching. I'm a side sleeper as well. I don't have any problem sleeping on my side in my regular hammock. I also thought I wanted a built-in but net.
> I went with a Fronkey style which is good for me as I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee. I tried to use a bottle but too awkward.
> 
> I don't always use the net. It's nice to not have it attached to me. My daughter leaves hers on year round. She feels it adds security. I'm not sure from what.
> We both love our Superflys.
> 
> The Ridgerunner bridge hammock is one of the best. If I got one, that's the one I would get. How does the bridge affect the rainfly? My rainfly is pretty close to my hammock in winter mode.
> 
> I think Ridgerunners use the Cloudburst Tarp with this pole mod. below. I'd like to have this mod for my Superfly.
> Sometimes I feel my rainfly is too close to my hammock;
> 
> https://www.warbonnetoutdoors.com/product/tarp-pole-mod-kit/


Do you have a Ridge Runner bridge hammock ? I been looking at one strongly. I contacted Bill a few days back about his hammocks. I found it was going to be very pricey by the time I tricked it out compared to the Ridge Runner. Are you planning a trip this way anytime soon ? I would really like to see a Ridge Runner up close !! Being close to the AT, maybe some of the stores that caters to the hikers may have one they hang for display !


----------



## Artfuldodger

greg_n_clayton said:


> Do you have a Ridge Runner bridge hammock ? I been looking at one strongly. I contacted Bill a few days back about his hammocks. I found it was going to be very pricey by the time I tricked it out compared to the Ridge Runner. Are you planning a trip this way anytime soon ? I would really like to see a Ridge Runner up close !! Being close to the AT, maybe some of the stores that caters to the hikers may have one they hang for display !



Sorry but I don't have a Ridgerunner. All the tricking out can get expensive regardless of the hammock brand. We haven't even bought underquilts yet but made our own with down throws. I initially thought I wanted a hammock with a built in bug net. I have to get up a few times at night to pee so I'm glad I didn't get a built in bug net. Plus just sitting in the hammock and I don't always use my bug net.
Plus I rethought a bridge hammock. Maybe for a big person but I'm 5'9 and 175 lbs. We are still experimenting and there is a big fiddle factor with hammocks. The various suspensions, how you hang your tarp, etc.

Next, they come out with new fabrics every couple of years that thay make hammocks out of. Noticed the Ridgerunner is made of the new Dream–Tex fabric.lol It makes you want a new hammock because the new fabric sounds good.

I decided to go cheap and not get a bridge hammock. I didn't even know if I would or could sleep in a hammock. Plus the extra weight of a bridge hammock for backpacking.

I've always wanted to go to a Hammock Club Hang Hangout just to see all of the various gear.

Bridge hammocks can be shorter but gathered end hammocks need to be 11' long to be comfortable.


----------



## Artfuldodger

jbogg said:


> I do use a cloudburst tarp with the pole mod. The only thing I wish it had was the built-in doors like the Superfly, but I purchased the ad on doors. I can pull the tarp down  fairly low when it’s windy, but I love to sleep with it in porch mode.   Since when sleeping in a bridge hammock one is not as cocooned as a gathered end, I use the built in bug net year-round as it does a great job of keeping the top quilt from falling off during the night.    If I was to purchase a gathered end hammock it would definitely be the blackbird. Warbonnet is a great company and everything they offer is high quality.
> View attachment 955867



One plus for a built-in bug net. My gear was always falling out. I hammock hanger told me to clip it in or tie it to a string. That's what I finally did. My pillow hangs from a string and my quilt is clamped to the sides of the hammock fabric.


----------



## Artfuldodger

One thing that is a must for me is a hammock ridgeline. It makes pitching the hammock easier plus hanging things from it. We hang little organizer bags, our head lamps, cell phone, etc. from this line.
Also my topquilt hangs from this line a-frame style. I use shock cord for this.

Our hammocks were about $60.00 from Dutchware Gear when we bought them. We opted for 15' tree straps for suspension. I've actually needed that much strap before. Just basic 11' long hammocks. I think ours were Poly-D, now they are Hexon.

We did splurge on Superflys. My daughter wanted the privacy. It is nice. It's like a hammock hanging in an A-frame pup tent. My daughter hangs her fly from two continuous loops above the fly with Prusic knots. Those two loops stay on her ridgeline. She can then slide those loops up and down the ridgeline to center her fly over her hammock.

I elected to hang my Superfly with two lines. I leave them attached to the fly. I can't align mine over my hammock as easy as my daughter can. Like I say we are constantly experimenting. We have some Dutchware hooks and gadgets as well as Loop Aliens, and a few Nite-Ize things. They are a little heavier.

Sometimes I think I'd like a smaller and more light weight summer rainfly. Maybe one of those diamond shaped ones. Just big enough to keep "most" of the rain off you.

Then there is the topic of staking down the rainfly. From what I've gathered from research, don't use shock cord loops on tent or rainfly stake guylines. If it gets real windy the shock cord will turn into a slingshot and fling that stake towards you or deep into the woods.

One of those deep topics people can't agree on. lol


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Palmetto State Hangers have a get together next weekend at Pawley Island at a state park there. You can find them on Facebook.


----------



## Artfuldodger

greg_n_clayton said:


> Palmetto State Hangers have a get together next weekend at Pawley Island at a state park there. You can find them on Facebook.



I think I met one of their members once. She did invite me to a Hang. She said the club was out of Columbia, SC. Maybe when they camp closer to Augusta I'll go.


----------



## GoneShootn

NCHillbilly said:


> What couple of times I tried it, it about crippled me. Hard on the back. Also cold as the dickens when the weather isn't warm. Give me a tent, a pad and a sleeping bag any day over a bear burrito. Bears love food hanging in a tube on a tree.



With all due respect, you didn't do it right. I've been down to the teens and toasty warm, and I am a cold sleeper. Also, I do not sleep on the ground and sleep in a hammock precisely because it is easier on the back, in my case anyway. Got to have the right equipment and know how to use it, though, and I can say that because I was green not so long ago.



> And I can pitch a tent in much less time than most folks spend screwing around with and adjusting a hammock.



Boy, I'll take that bet!  That's another reason I went to a hammock - I hate having to pitch a tent. I don't have to worry about what's under me; sticks and rocks are no problem; and 5 minutes from the time I sit my pack down, I'm ready to get into bed. And that's hanging both tarp and hammock. Unless I have to hang the mosquito net, too, and then it takes a bit longer.

It's a wonderful experience, and I urge you to give it another try. Feel free to message me any time, and I'll be more than glad to help. Here's a disposable email address that will stay good as long as the spam bots don't get it:  jfm-gonforum at jfm30204.e4ward.com. Naturally, replace the " at " with the @ sign.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I remember one night, while in my hammock, in a really hard thunderstorm. I looked down under me and my hammock and saw a river under me. I was glad I wasn't down there.
To each his own though. I find my hammock better on my back than a pad or cot. I can sit in my hammock and cook in the rain under my tarp. I did have a tent once with a vestibule that I could cook under in the rain.

I'd still rather be stuck in my hammock under a rainfly than in a tent during the rain.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Never tried a hammock, but I can pitch my Bushnell Bivy in about 90 seconds and it has always kept me dry.


----------



## Stayalife

I have one hammock, I've found it some time ago, while reading lots of reviews in the internet. I think, you should do the same things, because there are so many options on websites. You may search for an appropriate hammock, for example, here and choose something for yourself, because many options are pretty similar and we can't say you for sure which one will be perfect for you.


----------



## deast1988

I went blackbird XLC with underQuilt


----------



## NCMTNHunter

My brother ditched tents for a hammock a couple years ago.  He puts his inflatable sleeping pad in the hammock and says it is way better than just the hammock.  it spreads the hammock out and doesn't wrap you up quite as bad.  I'm still afraid of change and sticking with my tent.


----------



## Bobby Linton

I have the eno single nest.  I enjoy how fast and light the setup is.  On my overnight trips setting cat lines, its nice to be able to catch a comfortable nap when a full out camping kit really isn't called for.


----------



## JessFlove

My family and I just love camping. On sunny days, we always take the hammocks with us, because it's the best way to relax. In the beginning, I just didn't know how to chose the one that is best for me. For this reason, I've found a nice guide https://www.thefoothammock.com/rope-hammocks/ that helped me a lot. Here is a list with the best hammocks and their reviews with advantages and drawbacks. More than that, the link to the shop is directly attached, so you can easily turn to the product itself. It's really conveninet. I hope it will help you as well!


----------



## AliBubba

Check out https://www.whiteblaze.net/forum/ tones of good info on hanging..  I have used my Hennessey Hammock for 15 years... it does have many options to keep the bugs out, keep you dry and your butt worm..


----------



## Artfuldodger

Here is our setup at Panther Creek a few years ago using Warbonnet Superflys.


----------



## Artfuldodger

AliBubba said:


> Check out https://www.whiteblaze.net/forum/ tones of good info on hanging..  I have used my Hennessey Hammock for 15 years... it does have many options to keep the bugs out, keep you dry and your butt worm..


I love White Blaze forums. Also check out Hammock Forums;
https://www.hammockforums.net/forum/content.php


----------



## jbogg

Artfuldodger said:


> I love White Blaze forums. Also check out Hammock Forums;
> https://www.hammockforums.net/forum/content.php



Don’t forget Shugs YouTube videos.


----------



## Artfuldodger

jbogg said:


> Don’t forget Shugs YouTube videos.


Oh yes he is a hoot and informative.


----------



## NCHillbilly

GoneShootn said:


> With all due respect, you didn't do it right. I've been down to the teens and toasty warm, and I am a cold sleeper. Also, I do not sleep on the ground and sleep in a hammock precisely because it is easier on the back, in my case anyway. Got to have the right equipment and know how to use it, though, and I can say that because I was green not so long ago.


With all due respect, with a tent and a sleeping pad, you don't have to spend years of learning curve and fiddling and buying all kinds of gadgets, equipment, and knowledge to sleep comfortably. About five minutes, and you're ready for bed.


----------



## fishfryer

NCHillbilly said:


> What couple of times I tried it, it about crippled me. Hard on the back. Also cold as the dickens when the weather isn't warm. Give me a tent, a pad and a sleeping bag any day over a bear burrito. Bears love food hanging in a tube on a tree.
> 
> And I can pitch a tent in much less time than most folks spend screwing around with and adjusting a hammock.


I can confirm your claim as to hammocks being cold with first hand experience.


----------

